

The Parallel Universe magazine is now available for download [Issue 3 - .PDF] - IntelDevTools
https://swdevtoolsmag.makebettercode.com/download/ParallelMag_Issue3.pdf
The Parallel Universe magazine is a quarterly publication devoted to exploring inroads and innovations in the field of software development, from high-performance computing to threading serial applications. This issue's cover story is, "Enhancing Productivity and Achieving High Performance with Intel Cluster Toolkit Compiler Edition," by Bill Magro.
======
fredisawesome
For some reason I thought this magazine would be from a parallel universe.

